# "5 Eyes" alliance nations to meet on coordinating anti-terrorism fight-Feb. 2015



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2015)

The intel agencies of the US, UK and the other 3 major Commonwealth/Anglophone nations of Canada, Australia and New Zealand will meet:

Reuters



> *'Five Eyes' countries to meet on anti-terrorism fight: Canada*
> 
> By David Ljunggren
> 
> ...


----------

